# My RS4 Cab now with Digital TV and Video (Pics on P2)



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I had been thinking for a while that it's a bit of a waste just to have analogue television on the RNS-E screen so I thought about getting a DVD player fitted but reading through several forums it seemed quite a flaf to do - adapters etc so I forgot about it for a while, that is until a couple of weeks ago when I had the chance to pick up a relatively cheap 500 Gig Multimedia player. It was very important that anything I did looked OEM, I wanted it to look totaly stock inside the cabin so no flip down screens or bits and peices stuck on the dasboard either.

By pure chance I came across an AV cable which Audi do just for this job, it slots into the existing analogue television to give either RCA of S-Video connections. So in theory I now had the capability of DVD movies and music all in one place. But now that I had the bug I didn't want to stop there now did I? :roll: :wink:

I also found out that the standard analogue TV module could be swopped out for the newly introduced Audi Analogue/Digital hybrid module, I looked on ebay for one but nothing, then I saw a brand new one come up with a buy it now price and as soon as I saw it, I bought it.

Tonight was the first time I had with all the parts available so as soon as I got home from work I started on a rough installation - just so that I knew it all worked, it took about three hours to do but it all worked first time. I now have video, music and digital television. The picture on the video is fantastic, I've still got to tune the television in as I ran out of time but at least I know it all works before I install it properly.

All in all, I'm very pleased with it - and myself, for fathoming this all out and getting it to actually work. Once I've got it properly installed I'll post some pics up.

Graham


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

you are a true geek Graham  only joking mate it must be awesome


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

caney said:


> you are a true geek Graham  ...


 :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Once I've got it properly installed I'll post some pics up.


But knowing your mind for detail it will all be invisible and they'll be nothing to see!! :roll:

 :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice one Graham.

I've been thinking for a while that the TV in our Beemer is pretty much the most pointless option I've yet seen.

It reminds me of being a kid and going caravanning with my Grandparents and having to watch a portable TV. Snowy and unclear.

I have to say that if it had been me that had spent the Â£1,400 on it, I'd have been seriously unimpressed.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Nice one Graham.
> 
> I've been thinking for a while that the TV in our Beemer is pretty much the most pointless option I've yet seen.
> 
> ...


Found the same in my M5 which did have Digital TV & the reception anywhere other than right under a transmitter was woeful. BMW also won't allow the playing of DVD's on the DVD Nav drive which i found stupid.

Saying that, in the RS6 with it's PS2/DVD install, playing GT4 in the back of that car or watching some suitable Top Gear episodes was fun & the picture/sound quality was excellent.

Good luck Graham.


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Awesome Graham, I love technology!!
Make sure you pop up some pictures when you get a chance, out of interest how do you navigate through the movies and songs on the 500g???

Next on the list will have to be internet!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, done that, what next. :roll: :wink:










Thanks Luke, good fun this leccy stuff. :wink:

Graham


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Graham can you post up what's required and how easy for a pleb like me please

rob


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

man you guys are some next level, how the hell can you get the internet in the car!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dare I ask ?.....How Much ? :? ......don't worry if you'd rather not answer - I know already that I couldn't afford it  :wink:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Graham, I'd be interested to know how you manage to get the net on there -

I have the new VAG RNS510 in mine with 30gb HDD and touchscreen


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The way I connected to the net was a bit of a cheat really.

I just took my lap top out and put it in the boot and connected it via the video port on the lap top to the video on the TV tuner of the car. I was close enough to still use my wireless router and used a wwireless keyboard to control it. You could use a USB wireless dongle though if you really wanted to. It was just a bit of a laugh to be honest - I won't be putting it in permently though. :wink:

Thanks to youngg (Luke) as he was the one who did it first.

I will be posting up pics and details soon of the install and screen shots, I've just got one more thing to do and then it's finished.

Graham


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> The way I connected to the net was a bit of a cheat really.
> 
> I just took my lap top out and put it in the boot and connected it via the video port on the lap top to the video on the TV tuner of the car. I was close enough to still use my wireless router and used a wwireless keyboard to control it. You could use a USB wireless dongle though if you really wanted to. It was just a bit of a laugh to be honest - I won't be putting it in permently though. :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks, make me look like the tech geek.. :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I managed to take a few pics lunch time today, they're not great as I didn't have much time but it will give you some idea.

The first shows the user interface of the multimedia player









A video - Top Gun









Third and fourth are a clips from the digital TV

















The pics don't do it justice as they are pin sharp but you should get the idea.

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There's too much sun on the screen - should have bought an Avant.


----------

